# Uber is partnering with FTD’s ProFlowers to deliver florals on-demand



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

We’re excited to announce our exclusive partnership with FTD, LLC – a leader in the floral industry for more than a century – to bring on-demand flower delivery to Uber and Uber Eats customers nationwide. This one-of-a-kind deal marks Uber’s first national floral partnership, and establishes Uber as the first of its peers to bring on-demand flower delivery to customers nationwide.

Starting on Wednesday, July 28, customers in New York, Philadelphia, Chicago, Los Angeles, Dallas, Miami and more will be able to order a selection of beautiful floral arrangements through FTD’s ProFlower’s brand and will utilize the company’s national network of local florists, directly from the Uber and Uber Eats app. The offering will continue to roll out to additional cities throughout the year and will be available nationwide by early 2022. Uber Pass and Eats Pass holders will also enjoy 5% off and unlimited $0 Delivery Fee on eligible orders of $15+.*











Customers who wish to order ProFlowers for delivery can simply open the Uber Eats app, tap the flower icons, select a ProFlowers location and begin shopping. And to celebrate the launch, starting July 30th, ProFlowers and Uber Eats are offering customers $10 off a purchase of $50 or more on the limited edition “Uber Sunshine” bouquet, available exclusively through ProFlowers on Uber Eats.

“When it comes to being an on-demand market place, it’s all about meeting our customer’s needs, whether for everyday or special occasions, so flowers are a natural progression for Uber.” said Raj Beri, Uber’s Global Head of Grocery and New Verticals. “FTD has been a leader in the floral industry for more than a century. By pairing their expertise with our best-in-class logistics technology, we’re able to support FTD’s vast network of local florists and make Uber the leader in bringing on-demand flower delivery to customers nationwide.”

“Becoming Uber Eat’s first national floral partner is a moment that we’re equally excited and proud of,” said Charlie Cole, CEO of FTD . “Innovation and modernization is a key part of our business o, and this partnership is an important step in how we continue to evolve both FTD and ProFlowers. Ultimately, this partnership is a win for our member florists by allowing them to offer an additional delivery option to help existing and new customers give and receive flowers with ease.” 

Uber is the one platform that helps customers to go anywhere and get anything. With our eyes set on powering on-demand commerce, Uber Eats provides instant access to local merchants that extends beyond prepared food delivery, across the globe. With groceries, convenience, alcohol and other must-haves like wellness products, pet essentials, and now flowers, Uber is focused on helping consumers get more — more convenience, more variety, and more connections to commerce they love.

Founded in 1910, FTD has been a leader in the floral industry for over a century. At its inception, FTD worked with 13 florists to deliver flowers via the telegraph — a revolutionary idea at the time. Since then, FTD has established its ProFlowers arm of the business and has grown into a nationwide network of local florists to create more and better opportunities to bring beauty to local communities. ProFlowers partnership with Uber Eats is an opportunity for the brand to reach even more consumers who want to celebrate life’s most giftable moments, and further support their extended florist network with additional delivery options. 

*See app for availability. Must meet order minimum before applicable taxes and fees. Other fees and exclusions apply. Subscription enrollment required. See Uber Eats app for Eats Pass fees, terms, and availability.



https://www.uber.com/newsroom/flower-delivery-ftd/


----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

OMG, NO!


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

MHR said:


> OMG, NO!


Yep, so all you delivery drivers with allergies, time to stockpile those OTC meds..

Oh and...make sure the flowers arrive without a single flaw.

As a gardener I can already tell you, flowers are very delicate little things. They wilt or discolor at the slightest thing.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Yes


MHR said:


> OMG, NO!


 Yes !


----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

☝ Me and my attitude delivering flowers.


----------



## Gone_in_60_seconds (Jan 21, 2018)

Lissetti said:


> View attachment 608023
> 
> 
> 
> ...


These deliveries are probably going to be tipless, as the person ordering the flowers is not the person that is receiving them.


----------



## MyJessicaLS430 (May 29, 2018)

Anyone knows what the pay rate is? I am interested! May be I should download the Uber app again! 

@MHR Why not? Flowers do not complain about mask mandate, throw you attitudes or back-seat driving. They can also be a refreshment for your eyes too.


----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

MyJessicaLS430 said:


> @MHR Why not?


I can see your point buuuuuttttt...are they in boxes or vases filled with water? I don't want to have to drive something that I'm gonna have to worry about spilling or falling over. 

Also this 👇



Gone_in_60_seconds said:


> These deliveries are probably going to be tipless, as the person ordering the flowers is not the person that is receiving them.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

well there goes flower delivery jobs out the window

But yeah this is just a terrible idea. All that dirt that can shake out not to mention getting charged for damaged flowers after the hoe you delivered to drops them and wants a refund, or just wants more.

I see this being a pain already.

But it’s ok, I’m not dumb enough to get involved in this.

But yeah like zero odds of a tip

“ I’ll tell my husbands best friend who ordered this to tip in the app”


----------



## Lord Summerisle (Aug 15, 2015)

MyJessicaLS430 said:


> Anyone knows what the pay rate is? I am interested! May be I should download the Uber app again!
> 
> @MHR Why not? Flowers do not complain about mask mandate, throw you attitudes or back-seat driving. They can also be a refreshment for your eyes too.


This pathetic company couldn't deliver bad news let alone flowers. How many drivers won't be able to sign up because of background check issues? Are they going to make a profit from this when they've never made a profit from anything else EVER? Anyone partnering with Uber must need their head examined.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

MHR said:


> I can see your point buuuuuttttt...are they in boxes or vases filled with water? I don't want to have to drive something that I'm gonna have to worry about spilling or falling over.
> 
> Also this 👇


They will LOAD YOU UP !

WITH 8 ORDERS
TO 1 FUNERAL
WITH 0 TIP !










But the BEES WILL LOVE YOU !


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

BTW...thought I'd mention, FTD also does edible arrangements. 😁

Not sure if that's included on the Uber platform though....


----------



## MyJessicaLS430 (May 29, 2018)

MHR said:


> I can see your point buuuuuttttt...are they in boxes or vases filled with water? I don't want to have to drive something that I'm gonna have to worry about spilling or falling over.
> 
> Also this 👇


This is my experience delivering flowers through Roadie. The merchant never places flowers in vases for this reason. The stems are trimmed at the length that are able to absorb enough water before delivery. I was given an upright, rectangular box to hold a bunch of flowers. Each time I only need to fit in the flowers in the box without worrying the spilling issue.

As for the tipping concern, you know whether a sender includes a tip or not. There is a detailed break down for each delivery. In my market, any orders below $8 equate no tip.


----------



## Gone_in_60_seconds (Jan 21, 2018)

Lissetti said:


> BTW...thought I'd mention, FTD also does edible arrangements. 😁
> 
> Not sure if that's included on the Uber platform though....
> 
> ...


Where are the smokable arrangements? That would be a real game changer. Would love to enjoy some good kush and Rhino.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

yet one more thing for driver to come up with reasons NOT to accept the ping. sheesh. 🤷‍♂️ 🙄 Can't wait.


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

MHR said:


> ☝ Me and my attitude delivering flowers.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

Lissetti said:


> View attachment 608023
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I gots 3 or 4 cents both miles and minutes today on a connect ride
.
Probably a tip in the app for ya if you can sing..


----------



## Illini (Mar 14, 2019)

My car will FINALLY start smelling good.


----------



## Kurt Halfyard (Dec 13, 2017)




----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

Brilliant idea! What could go wrong?


----------



## Dalit Nobility (Jul 13, 2019)

I wouldn't trust an Uber driver to deliver flowers. They may cancel the ride and eat them. Also, why all the complaining, if anyone refuses to transport flowers they can be deactivate for refusing to transport a support plant.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Lissetti said:


> BTW...thought I'd mention, FTD also does edible arrangements. 😁


Aw, no way! 
That’s where I draw the line!


----------



## ANThonyBoreDaneCook (Oct 7, 2019)

Uber's Guber said:


> Aw, no way!
> That’s where I draw the line!
> View attachment 608097


Is that like a Norwegian Ryan Reynolds?


----------



## ANThonyBoreDaneCook (Oct 7, 2019)

Me arriving to the flower pickup in a Prius

Pax: "Can you just pop the hatch so we can load up?"


----------



## Dalit Nobility (Jul 13, 2019)

ANThonyBoreDaneCook said:


> Is that like a Norwegian Ryan Reynolds?


More like a Swedish Gunther.


----------



## ANThonyBoreDaneCook (Oct 7, 2019)

💀💀💀💀💀☠☠☠☠☠


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)




----------



## NauticalWheeler (Jun 15, 2019)

Certain pax have been having us deliver flowers for years already

Knowimsaying knowimsaying?


----------



## REX HAVOC (Jul 4, 2016)

I believe DD already does this. Most deliveries are 10 miles away from the PU location and they don't pay very well.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

tohunt4me said:


> They will LOAD YOU UP !
> 
> WITH 8 ORDERS
> TO 1 FUNERAL
> ...


Great idea for what’s next. Uber will be partnering with funeral homes so that after you deliver the flowers you can hang around till the wakes over and drive the casket to the cemetery! 

P.S. Don’t forget to drive slow and put your flashers on!


----------



## SpinalCabbage (Feb 5, 2020)

Back in 2014 and 2015 we had Uber Free Ice Cream day... in the middle of summer... in Southern California... in the desert portion of Southern California. This flower delivery idea is very reminiscent of free Ice Cream Day, except it isn't free. But I would expect the same disastrous results.


----------



## Alltel77 (Mar 3, 2019)

Uber needs to not allow ratings on these orders. Many flower shops (unless you order directly) will just substitute with something completely different without notifying the paying customer. Hopefully, this is something you must opt in.


----------



## EM1 (Apr 28, 2019)

Some flowers might result in tips


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

They don't even have enough drivers to deliver people.

Now they want to deliver flowers?

There's an old saying in Mexico _"*El que mucho abarca, poco aprieta"*_

Basically, He who overextends, squeezes little.


----------



## Dammit Mazzacane (Dec 31, 2015)

This is not terrible, but does decimate flower delivery gigs.


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

Dalit Nobility said:


> I wouldn't trust an Uber driver to deliver flowers. They may cancel the ride and eat them. Also, why all the complaining, if anyone refuses to transport flowers they can be deactivate for refusing to transport a support plant.


What if you get a call stating the plant left something in your vehicle. Can you return the loose branch of Baby’s Breath for a $15 fee.
You never want to see families separated.


----------



## SpinalCabbage (Feb 5, 2020)

EM1 said:


> Some flowers might result in tips
> View attachment 608123


Here is one of my current flowers starting to form. It is already getting frosty.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> I gots 3 or 4 cents (MORE than x) for both miles and minutes today on a connect ride
> .
> Probably a tip in the app for ya if you can sing..


----------



## EM1 (Apr 28, 2019)

observer said:


> They don't even have enough drivers to deliver people.
> 
> Now they want to deliver flowers?
> 
> ...


Thats what she said! 😂


----------



## EM1 (Apr 28, 2019)

SpinalCabbage said:


> Here is one of my current flowers starting to form. It is already getting frosty.
> 
> View attachment 608195


Sweet. Whats the terpene profile?

Will Uber deliver to my doorstep w a smile? 🙏😊


----------



## billm (Feb 19, 2017)

Ha ha ha. Uh, nope. Back when minimum wage was $3.35 an hour, I had a summer job working for a large NW Chicago suburb flower shop doing delivery. Good money for the time, paid $6 an hour, using their vans and gas. In each van, they had made wooden racks to hold the arrangements. Even with the racks, they would sometimes tip over. After the summer, I would sometimes help on large holidays, using my hooptie. Even though they would put cardboard stands around the vases and under the arrangements, when you got near empty, the remaining arrangements would slide around and tip over. In something that I might actually want to keep clean, dry, and fairly nice looking? No way.


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

Most flower deliveries are boxed and/or really well packaged. I'm not worried about that. Think of all the money I'd save on Febreeze.......heh.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

I deliver flowers 2 times a year, Valentine's and mothers day. You need a van or suv, boxes need to be cut to hold vases and it only makes sense if you are doing a large number on right route. 
I get 8 bucks an arrangement and can usually do 2 runs, 45 to 50 deliveries in about 7 hours. The rest of the year the economy of scale just isn't there. 

Can't see florists being happy about this, most of them make money on the deliveries and have one or two in house people during the year.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

MHR said:


> I can see your point buuuuuttttt...are they in boxes or vases filled with water?


They're already watered by the tears of the ant using a Hertz rental car. 



Seamus said:


> Great idea for what’s next. Uber will be partnering with funeral homes so that after you deliver the flowers you can hang around till the wakes over and drive the casket to the cemetery!
> 
> P.S. Don’t forget to drive slow and put your flashers on!


I should've offered this guy that option....


----------

